# A new style for us.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is a new style rack for us. Kinda like it. 

















.

Here is shooters old rack tricked out a little on a new truck. So you can look forward to seing a newer more tricked out rack on his truck soon.



















Thanks Eric and Shooter.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool!

I gotta ask though... the tubes angled back... will the rod clear the hood? If not, what are they used for?
 


Nice truck Shooter...  


R-
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Cool!
> 
> I gotta ask though... the tubes angled back... will the rod clear the hood? If not, what are they used for?
> 
> ...


ta clear tha trees in yer drive way...of coarse!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Cool!
> 
> I gotta ask though... the tubes angled back... will the rod clear the hood? If not, what are they used for?
> 
> ...


It looks like they would clear. Helluva idea if they do. Nice work as usual fellas.



FA:beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

catman32 said:


> Here is a new style rack for us. Kinda like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> It comes with the man in it too? Hmmm...might not sell too many of those.


If it comes with that man in the picture then you would definitely catch more fish! He can find the fish!

Britt


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> catman32 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a new style rack for us. Kinda like it.
> ...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> If it comes with that man in the picture then you would definitely catch more fish! He can find the fish!
> 
> Britt




I'd rather put you in it. Plus you smoked me out on the point and you were right beside me


----------

